# Which martial arts would compliment or blend well with my Taekwondo training?



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello,

  I'm new to the forum and new to traditional martial arts. I'm about to start my Taekwondo journey and I was curious as to which martial arts would compliment or blend nicely with my TKD training? Is it smart to train in something concurrently with TKD or should I wait till I reach first dan in TKD before I cross train in something else that compliments or blends well with my TKD? I wont stop training TKD when I reach first dan by any means. I see first dan as being the beginning of my journey. I just want to study other arts as well especially ones that blend well with TKD. 

  A little about me.... I have played sports my whole life, high school football, college football, Arena football, and boxed amatuers, competed in amatuer MMA and submission grappling tourneys about 8 years ago. I'm now 30 years old. Thank you for any advice guys!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome to MT!

With your background, I starting from the assumption that you’re leaning toward a “traditional” art (since you already have boxing and submission grappling). I like the way TKD matches with traditional grappling (Jujutsu, Hapkido, etc.). One of the best technicians I know in Nihon Goshin Aikido (my primary art) also carries rank in TKD.


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes I'm leaning towards the "traditional" martial arts these days. I'm going to train until the wheels fall off. I was thinking Judo or Hapkido or possibly Japanese Jiu Jitsu. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Martial D (Nov 20, 2017)

Honestly? TKD offers lots of cool kicking techniques but comparatively lacks with hands.  What about boxing?

Edit - I must have missed the part where you said you have boxed already. More boxing?


----------



## DanT (Nov 20, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Honestly? TKD offers lots of cool kicking techniques but comparatively lacks with hands.  What about boxing?
> 
> Edit - I must have missed the part where you said you have boxed already. More boxing?


Some TKD schools practice hand techniques more than others. If OP feels like his Hand Techniques are good, then perhaps a grappling art (Judo, JJJ, BJJ) would compliment his TKD well.


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 20, 2017)

I have decent hands. I trained and competed in pure boxing but that was 8 years ago. Compared to an average guy on the street I would say my hands are real good. I'm sure I would dabble again with a little boxing in the future when I have the time especially since it's cheap to train and I have all the gear for it. I'm looking to train in traditional arts for now and I want to be well rounded. So I'm looking for something to compliment my TKD journey.


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 20, 2017)

Would you recommend Hapkido or Judo later in my TKD? Also is it smart to train two arts concurrently? I'm a TKD newbie.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 21, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> Also is it smart to train two arts concurrently? I'm a TKD newbie.


We here at MT have been debating the whole 2 art thing, so your answers will vary.
I would advise to stick with the TKD for a year and see how it goes before looking for other stuff.  Unless you are already super flexible,  your body is going to be sore a lot from the new routine and your going to need down time to recoup.
I would hesitate on the Hapkido because of the overlap in skills and look for a judo school.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 21, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> Would you recommend Hapkido or Judo later in my TKD? Also is it smart to train two arts concurrently? I'm a TKD newbie.


You’re going to find differing opinions on this. It’s pretty individual. Since you are not new to training, I’d say do what feels right. If you want to jump into two at the same time, have at it. Your early development will probably be slower, but by percentages, not by an order of magnitude.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 21, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> We here at MT have been debating the whole 2 art thing, so your answers will vary.
> I would advise to stick with the TKD for a year and see how it goes before looking for other stuff.  Unless you are already super flexible,  your body is going to be sore a lot from the new routine and your going to need down time to recoup.
> I would hesitate on the Hapkido because of the overlap in skills and look for a judo school.


That past is a very good point. If the OP were not already starting TKD, I’d suggest looking for a Hapkido school with good emphasis on kicks, and get the blend all in one place.


----------



## DanT (Nov 21, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> Would you recommend Hapkido or Judo later in my TKD? Also is it smart to train two arts concurrently? I'm a TKD newbie.


Personally, I would wait until 1st dan before adding a second art.

I would recommend Judo as Hapkido kicking mechanics might mess up your TKD.

Don't drop your TKD though, keep it up while you practice Judo and continue to improve both. Then, when you hold a black belt in TKD and Judo, you can maybe add Hapkido or whatever interests you the most then.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 21, 2017)

It's all great. Sign up for everything.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 21, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> We here at MT have been debating the whole 2 art thing, so your answers will vary.
> I would advise to stick with the TKD for a year and see how it goes before looking for other stuff.  Unless you are already super flexible,  your body is going to be sore a lot from the new routine and your going to need down time to recoup.
> I would hesitate on the Hapkido because of the overlap in skills and look for a judo school.





DanT said:


> Personally, I would wait until 1st dan before adding a second art.
> 
> I would recommend Judo as Hapkido kicking mechanics might mess up your TKD.
> 
> Don't drop your TKD though, keep it up while you practice Judo and continue to improve both. Then, when you hold a black belt in TKD and Judo, you can maybe add Hapkido or whatever interests you the most then.



I think you would want to check out any Hapkido schools near you before discounting them.  The kicks in the Hapkido I studied would not have caused problems for a TKD practitioner.  I don't know if every TKD school would have had all the kicks we had, but if not, you would just have some additional tools while studying TKD.

And I don't see an overlap in skills, but again it would depend of the schools of the arts you try to learn.  There would have been little overlap in the Hapkido I learned and the TKD I studied in the mid-60s.  We used our hands more for blocking.  In Hapkido, it being a grappling art, hands are used a lot more.

You might find you like a grappling art more that a striking art, unless the teacher has decided to incorporate a lot more grappling into the TKD.

But the bottom line is its all up to you.  Try whatever you like and discontinue anything that bothers an art you like.  Have fun doing it.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 21, 2017)

oftheherd1 said:


> The kicks in the Hapkido I studied would not have caused problems for a TKD practitioner.


my thinking is not that there "problems"  or contradictions but rather a redundancy.  for the hours spent on an additional art i personally would not want the same stuff in both classes.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 21, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> my thinking is not that there "problems"  or contradictions but rather a redundancy.  for the hours spent on an additional art i personally would not want the same stuff in both classes.



That is an interesting point worth considering.  But in the Hapkido I studied, versus the TKD I studied, we practiced more kicks in Hapkido, and it was also cardio as well as learning kicks so they could be used effectively.  Also of course, in TKD, we studied forms more that just kicking.  kicks were also used to teach mental sharpness when we did series of kicks as given by our GM.  May not sound like much but I thought if helped me.  Maybe I was just a big dummy when I started.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 21, 2017)

oftheherd1 said:


> That is an interesting point worth considering.  But in the Hapkido I studied, versus the TKD I studied, we practiced more kicks in Hapkido, and it was also cardio as well as learning kicks so they could be used effectively.  Also of course, in TKD, we studied forms more that just kicking.  kicks were also used to teach mental sharpness when we did series of kicks as given by our GM.  May not sound like much but I thought if helped me.  Maybe I was just a big dummy when I started.


just remember things cost money too.  if your paying $100 a month for TKD  is it then worth another $100 a month to learn hapkido?   i would rather choose one between the two and go for BJJ as the add on or Judo.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 21, 2017)

oftheherd1 said:


> That is an interesting point worth considering.  But in the Hapkido I studied, versus the TKD I studied, we practiced more kicks in Hapkido, and it was also cardio as well as learning kicks so they could be used effectively.  Also of course, in TKD, we studied forms more that just kicking.  kicks were also used to teach mental sharpness when we did series of kicks as given by our GM.  May not sound like much but I thought if helped me.  Maybe I was just a big dummy when I started.


And you're not, now?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 21, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> just remember things cost money too.  if your paying $100 a month for TKD  is it then worth another $100 a month to learn hapkido?   i would rather choose one between the two and go for BJJ as the add on or Judo.


I guess that would depend. If I really liked the kicks, I might just see it as more opportunity to tune them, under different instructors.


----------



## Buka (Nov 21, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, BMiller. 

Sounds like you're well on your way to a great Martial Journey. Wishing you all the best on it.


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 21, 2017)

DanT said:


> Personally, I would wait until 1st dan before adding a second art.
> 
> I would recommend Judo as Hapkido kicking mechanics might mess up your TKD.
> 
> Don't drop your TKD though, keep it up while you practice Judo and continue to improve both. Then, when you hold a black belt in TKD and Judo, you can maybe add Hapkido or whatever interests you the most then.


yes I agree to what you're saying. I was thinking of not cross training till I reached first dan but was never going to stop tkd at first dan. My plan was to continue tkd beyond first dan and add either judo or Hapkido to the mix but was more considering judo than hapkido then like you said maybe later blend in some hapkido with everything else.


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 21, 2017)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, BMiller.
> 
> Sounds like you're well on your way to a great Martial Journey. Wishing you all the best on it.


Thank you sir!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 21, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> And you're not, now?



You've been spying on me?!!   

Oh, er, maybe its my posts?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 21, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> just remember things cost money too.  if your paying $100 a month for TKD  is it then worth another $100 a month to learn hapkido?   i would rather choose one between the two and go for BJJ as the add on or Judo.



Good question.  I can't answer that though.  Only BmillerWarrior can.  Actually, I would worry more about the time spent than the money.  If you figure a minimum of 2 nights a week per art studied, that's 4 nights a week for martial arts study.  If BmillerWarrior has a family, that might be a bit much.



BmillerWarrior said:


> yes I agree to what you're saying. I was thinking of not cross training till I reached first dan but was never going to stop tkd at first dan. My plan was to continue tkd beyond first dan and add either judo or Hapkido to the mix but was more considering judo than hapkido then like you said maybe later blend in some hapkido with everything else.



Perhaps one of us who answered took it off track, but I understood you were thinking more about 2 arts at once.  Rereading your post though, I see where you asked if you should wait until you had a black belt in TKD before branching off into another art.  Probably a good move.


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 21, 2017)

I think what I'm going to do is focus on TKD right now then when I reach first dan in TKD I'm going to branch off and start a journey with Judo concurrently with my TKD. I will always keep continuing my TKD journey along with my new journey in Judo. Then maybe touch up on some boxing down the road as well. I want to earn my dans in TKD and Judo so I will never neglect one or the other from each other. I will train till the wheels fall off. I would say I have at least 30 more years for this journey. Thats my plan everyone! Opinions?


----------



## Buka (Nov 21, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> I think what I'm going to do is focus on TKD right now then when I reach first dan in TKD I'm going to branch off and start a journey with Judo concurrently with my TKD. I will always keep continuing my TKD journey along with my new journey in Judo. Then maybe touch up on some boxing down the road as well. I want to earn my dans in TKD and Judo so I will never neglect one or the other from each other. I will train till the wheels fall off. I would say I have at least 30 more years for this journey. Thats my plan everyone! Opinions?



As someone who's been around contact training for most of his life, sounds like a good plan to me. And I think studying Judo is an excellent idea.

And keep this in the back of your mind over the next decade - Tai Chi. That might sound odd, but just file it away for now.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 21, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> I think what I'm going to do is focus on TKD right now then when I reach first dan in TKD I'm going to branch off and start a journey with Judo concurrently with my TKD. I will always keep continuing my TKD journey along with my new journey in Judo. Then maybe touch up on some boxing down the road as well. I want to earn my dans in TKD and Judo so I will never neglect one or the other from each other. I will train till the wheels fall off. I would say I have at least 30 more years for this journey. Thats my plan everyone! Opinions?


Sounds like fun, man. If it is, and meets your goals, that’s all that’s really important.


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 21, 2017)

Random question and advice needed on this but I haven't started my TKD training just yet saving a little money at the moment. I have always had a fascination for TKD and Judo for a long time. I'm pretty confident those are the two arts I want to study for my longtime martial arts journey. Do you guys think I should do Judo first then start my TKD journey after I reach first dan in Judo or should I do it the other way around like I was planning? Need opinions. Thanks guys!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 21, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> Random question and advice needed on this but I haven't started my TKD training just yet saving a little money at the moment. I have always had a fascination for TKD and Judo for a long time. I'm pretty confident those are the two arts I want to study for my longtime martial arts journey. Do you guys think I should do Judo first then start my TKD journey after I reach first dan in Judo or should I do it the other way around like I was planning? Need opinions. Thanks guys!


In reality it shouldn't make that much of a difference long-term. Whichever one is either more convenient or you enjoy more I would do first, because that's the one that you'll find it easier to stick with until you start crosstraining.
Personally given your experience I would start with TKD since you're already used to a form of striking, so it might be easier to get back into that first. But there's also the argument that you have some striking down so it would make more sense to learn throws/grappling quickly in case you need it soon. I give it 50/50 each argument.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 21, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> Random question and advice needed on this but I haven't started my TKD training just yet saving a little money at the moment. I have always had a fascination for TKD and Judo for a long time. I'm pretty confident those are the two arts I want to study for my longtime martial arts journey. Do you guys think I should do Judo first then start my TKD journey after I reach first dan in Judo or should I do it the other way around like I was planning? Need opinions. Thanks guys!


Pick whichever you'd consider your "primary" art and start with that one. Either way will work, and each has its advantages.


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm on a budget right now and Judo is generally a cheaper martial art to train comparing to TKD. Where I live there is a TKD school about 2 miles from me and a Judo/ Japanese Jujitsu school about 2.5 miles. If I were to really choose I would go with TKD first but since I'm on a budget its starting to lean me more towards my Judo journey first. Either way I'm doing both Journeys eventually, and concurrently later down the road in a few years.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 21, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> I'm on a budget right now and Judo is generally a cheaper martial art to train comparing to TKD. Where I live there is a TKD school about 2 miles from me and a Judo/ Japanese Jujitsu school about 2.5 miles. If I were to really choose I would go with TKD first but since I'm on a budget its starting to lean me more towards my Judo journey first. Either way I'm doing both Journeys eventually, and concurrently later down the road in a few years.


If the preference is a mild one, then start with what lets you start sooner. If you've found good schools (for you), either will be a blast. Judo is one of the arts I'd consider if I were going back to train in something as a student. It was my first serious art, and I miss it.


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 21, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> If the preference is a mild one, then start with what lets you start sooner. If you've found good schools (for you), either will be a blast. Judo is one of the arts I'd consider if I were going back to train in something as a student. It was my first serious art, and I miss it.


Yes Judo looks awesome! Judo combined with TKD and boxing looks like a badass combo.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 22, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> If the preference is a mild one, then start with what lets you start sooner.
> ...
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 22, 2017)

I think I'm going to go with TKD. My girlfriend wants to do it with me and earn a black belt and to do it as a bonding experience as well. I don't really see her doing Judo. I'll add Judo in later down the road while I'm earning my dans in Taekwondo. Judo will be my own little add on later. My goals are to earn my  dans in both arts.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 22, 2017)

BmillerWarrior said:


> I think I'm going to go with TKD. My girlfriend wants to do it with me and earn a black belt and to do it as a bonding experience as well. I don't really see her doing Judo. I'll add Judo in later down the road while I'm earning my dans in Taekwondo. Judo will be my own little add on later. My goals are to earn my  dans in both arts.



Sounds like a good idea.  I wish you both good luck and fun training.


----------



## BmillerWarrior (Nov 22, 2017)

oftheherd1 said:


> Sounds like a good idea.  I wish you both good luck and fun training.


Thank you brother!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Nov 22, 2017)

Kenpo karate would work for taekwodo practioners because it applies hand movies and you can used take downs too and also you can work with weapons such as knife guns club technique and such


----------

